# My Sons Last Hunt Ever



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. Like others, I can not imagine losing a child, my heart goes out to you. May God bless and support you and your family.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope that you and the rest of your family can find the strenght to see you through this tragic loss.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know what to say. You and your family are in our prayers


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I am truly sorry to hear of your loss. What a tragedy. Best wishes to you and your family during this tough tough tough time!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Our condolences, we are very sorry for your loss.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Pain. Anger. Sadness. God understands them all and will supply everything you need in this time. There is great comfort in knowing that your son had faith in the true living God. Many emotions will come to your heart in the coming months but find joy in knowing that many here are sharing your pain and holding you before our Father in our prayers. God bless.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very sorry for your family's loss. . .prayers sent to everyone involved.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

My god, I can't even imagine what you are going through. My sincere condolences and prayers for you, your family and your son.


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

D Buck, you and your family are in our prayers. May you have the peace and comfort that only God can give as you go through this time. God bless.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

D Buck,

Terribly sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers coming your way...

-J


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I cant even imagine what your going through, my prayers go out to you and your family!

Scott


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Stay strong your family needs your guidance. God bless you and your family.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your loss, prayers sent for your family.

Godspeed Tom.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

My son is 16 and I worry everytime he leaves the driveway. He can't understand why I won't let him drive to Chicago to see a concert. 

I can't even imagine what you're going through. So sorry for your loss!!!!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family,prayers sent


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

D Buck,
My heart-felt condolences to you & your family on your tragic loss. 
Eric


----------



## 75north (Sep 4, 2003)

D Buck and family,

Prayers to you all and your son.


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Deepest sympathy D Buck.....you will be in my thoughts and prayers.

BD


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

My deepest sympathy for you and yours, may god bless your family and my family will be praying for you.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

D Buck,
my prayers and deepest sympathy to you and your family. our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I pray that the fact that he is now with the Lord can bring some small comfort to you.

God bless.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about your loss. Your life will never be the same---and that loss will always be with you. Words won't do anything to help---even though people think that they will with their sympathy. The best thing that I can tell you having gone through the death of a 22 year old brother (and having no ability to comprehend the grief of my parents-losing a child) is that while the dates immediately after, and the following few years ---you spend thinking about that last day-the hospital-finding out the news...you never forget, but you begin to branch out and start thinking about all the good years you had together --and even how certain that you are that he will always be with you and yours, looking over you-and spending every minute of your life-watching and experiencing everything that you are.

My deepest condolences, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dumb-luck (Oct 31, 2005)

Very sorry about your loss. Your family will be in my prayers. He is probably fishing in heavin right now.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your Loss I could not imagine that. My deepest sympathy also to you and your family.


----------



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your son. My condolences. 

GSG


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hang in there DBuck. I can only imagine how tough it is losing a son or daughter. I do praise God that your son was a believer and he is at the best fishing hole or hottest turkey spot in heaven waiting for others to join him some day. Life is so precious, lean on Jesus to get you through this tough time.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

D Buck, we are finding it difficult to imagine what you and your family are going through. Your consolation has to come from the memories you have and the fact of knowing now exactly where your son is. Thank God for that.

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

God Bless you and your family, I can't even begin to say how sorry I am for your loss. Like others have said, He is now in God's hands and at the best hunting/fishing grounds possible. My thoughts and prayers go out to you in your time of loss. Jay


----------



## dave1985 (May 26, 2006)

Deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Our prayers are with your son and family.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Your son's safe, may you find the will to carry on in God's light.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Your son, family and you are all in my prayers. The next hug I give my boy will be a little longer and tighter


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Prayers going out for you and your family Dbuck.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Dbuck... I know others have mentioned it, but I am sitting at this computer with tears rolling down my face at the thought of not having one of my children around... I could not even begin to imagine it being a reality and even more so cannot even fatham what you are going through or feeling right now and I know Allegan Counties and Livingston Counties are not exactly next door but if there is anything that I could do please dont hesitate... 

My deepest sympathy and prayers go out to you and your family.....

Sincerely,

Dan Connell


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

D buck

you will be in our prayers


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

Dbuck,

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your son! our thoughts and prayers are with you!! your post has reminded me to cherish every moment with family and dear friends, its so sad that it takes someones loss to remind us of this! just keep in mind that although he may not be phsically in the woods with you I am certain he will be with you in your heart and looking down and smiling. Hold tight to your faith in the Lord He will help you through. -Quack


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

DBuck you & your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

My deepest sympathies to you and your loved ones.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Dbuck..I am truly sorry for your loss, I have no children and can not fathem the thought of what it might be like to lose a child..But one thing I want to PREACH to everyone on here is to make sure your children if riding bikes around dark..Please Please make sure they have reflectors on them even if they say they dont look cool. Ive had many times heading home on country roads and had adults riding in the dark with no reflective gear on them or their bikes and had to swerve at the last min. to avoid them. Please like I say PLEASE practice safe riding and make sure yours kids are safe on the road anytime light is low..I know when I was young I never had any reflective things on my bike and Im lucky I never had any to close calls. I know this is a very sad time for you, but I hope people will learn from this and use this tragic accident as a tool to help others from having this happen t them..

Again Dbuck, I am truely sorry for your loss take this chance to spend time with the rest of your children..


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

D buck... My sincerest sorrow goes to you and your family... Thank you for sharing your loss with us as we utilize the power of all these Prayers for your family. God bless you all.
Tim


----------

